# Pet toads



## eelnoob (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's a few pictures of miines. Feel free to add pictures to this thread.

American toad



















Southern toad













Fire belly toads


















.


----------



## fangsalot (Jun 12, 2010)

i like that moss(and of coarse the toad as well) what kind of moss is that?,where did you get it?,and how do you keep it alive and healthy?


----------



## eelnoob (Jun 12, 2010)

fangsalot said:


> i like that moss(and of coarse the toad as well) what kind of moss is that?,where did you get it?,and how do you keep it alive and healthy?


Thanks


No idea what kind of moss is it but I got them from my parents backyard. It's only been a few days so we'll see if I can keep them alive.


----------



## Obelisk (Jun 13, 2010)

I know this thread is titled "Pet Toads," but I still think this wild Oak Toad is a cool addition to the thread  (this is in Long Pine Key Nature Trail, Everglades National Park) In retrospect, I should have tried taking a better pic of it on the ground rather than handling it.


----------



## H. laoticus (Jun 13, 2010)

beautiful pics, eelnoob


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Jun 13, 2010)

great photography, i wish i had room to keep toads.

is there any reason people don't keep Colorado River Toad or _Bufo alvarius_


----------



## maitre (Jun 13, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> great photography, i wish i had room to keep toads.
> 
> is there any reason people don't keep Colorado River Toad or _Bufo alvarius_


I would love some bufo alvarius if they didn't cost $150-200/specimen in canada... and that's if you can source one. The last time I personally saw one available in Canada was 2 years ago....


----------



## super-pede (Jun 13, 2010)

I really want a Bufo marinus toadlet.It would be so fun to watch it grow!

*S-P*


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 13, 2010)

oooo I love toads!!!!!!  Used to find them in our backyard ALL the time (huge field in our backyard, it had everything).  

Only toads I have right now are my two firebellied toads, which make barky noises late at night.  It almost sounds like a sugar glider's lonely bark only quieter, and for the longest time i thought our neighbor had gliders, LOL!


----------



## eelnoob (Jun 14, 2010)

Obelisk said:


> I know this thread is titled "Pet Toads," but I still think this wild Oak Toad is a cool addition to the thread  (this is in Long Pine Key Nature Trail, Everglades National Park) In retrospect, I should have tried taking a better pic of it on the ground rather than handling it.


Thanks for the pictures


Love those little guys. I almost order some off kingsnake a few weeks back.



H. laoticus said:


> beautiful pics, eelnoob


Thanks



snappleWhiteTea said:


> great photography, i wish i had room to keep toads.
> 
> is there any reason people don't keep Colorado River Toad or _Bufo alvarius_


People keep them but for me I'm just starting out (just recently got over fear of toads) so after these I'm thinking about Western green or spadefoot toads.



super-pede said:


> I really want a Bufo marinus toadlet.It would be so fun to watch it grow!
> 
> *S-P*



or a rococo toad



pouchedrat said:


> oooo I love toads!!!!!!  Used to find them in our backyard ALL the time (huge field in our backyard, it had everything).
> 
> Only toads I have right now are my two firebellied toads, which make barky noises late at night.  It almost sounds like a sugar glider's lonely bark only quieter, and for the longest time i thought our neighbor had gliders, LOL!


I must be doing something wrong because I have never heard my FBTs call.


----------



## eelnoob (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's a few new pix





































.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm guessing at least one of my toads is male, which is why they call at night.    Dunno, heh.  It's REALLY quiet though.  Like I said i can only really hear at night when everything is silent (they're in my bedroom so)


----------



## Green Mantis (Jun 15, 2010)

Love the toad pictures!!!!  They always look so fiesty!  Like they are going to take on the world!  Those firebelly's sure vary in colour don't they? Really neat though.  Where we lived before, we always had to watch the driveway, because there was always toads around. We didn't want to run them over!  I like frogs a lot, but would take a toad over a frog any day. They are much more active. They seem to recognize you too.:clap:


----------



## bugmankeith (Jun 15, 2010)

At some expo they had a very odd firebelly toad that was almost spotless, you can see a pic of it here.


----------



## Obelisk (Jun 15, 2010)

eelnoob said:


> .


I like these in particular. This guy looks like a different species (Bombina bombina?) from the lighter ones. I usually see one or two of them in a group at pet stores. Anyway, they're all great pics.


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2010)

Bufo americanus








I will get some new photos of my 7 inch Bufo marinus


----------



## eelnoob (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm waiting for someone to import some blue FBTs.





Obelisk said:


> I like these in particular. This guy looks like a different species (Bombina bombina?) from the lighter ones. I usually see one or two of them in a group at pet stores. Anyway, they're all great pics.


Don't know if these are European FBTs or not but only Petsmart carry them at this time around here.



Nice pix Spider. I love my American toad. He's always out and about.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jun 16, 2010)

eelnoob said:


> I'm waiting for someone to import some blue FBTs.


They come in Blue????


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the pic guys! I love feeding our fire bellies, the way they perk up and look at you when you open the lid seems so intelligent and aware. It's too bad they are so susceptible to obesity, so I can't feed them every day like I would like to.
We recently picked up some of what we believe to be European green toads (_Bufo viridis_) at a recent expo, we should post some pictures. They do the strangest "compression" after swallowing a feeder.
Mackenzie


----------



## eelnoob (Jun 17, 2010)

bugmankeith said:


> They come in Blue????


Yes

http://talkto.thefrog.org/index.php?action=vthread&forum=7&topic=23628


----------



## bugmankeith (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow those are very nice! Next we might see yellow!


----------



## ragnew (Jun 17, 2010)

Really nice pictures everyone. That extremely dark FBT looks great eelnoob. Speaking of amphibians, didn't I just see that you snagged Rosies male Pyxie off of frogfreaks?

If so, he went to a great home man.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 17, 2010)

This morning I looked in on the firebelly toads and one was clenching the other...... yeah.  lol.  They're having too much fun in there I guess.  Doubt I'll see any spawning, but it's interesting to see mating behavior


----------



## eelnoob (Jun 18, 2010)

bugmankeith said:


> Wow those are very nice! Next we might see yellow!


Not might not be too long from now. I have seen some very light colored FBT that are very close to yellow.



ragnew said:


> Really nice pictures everyone. That extremely dark FBT looks great eelnoob. Speaking of amphibians, didn't I just see that you snagged Rosies male Pyxie off of frogfreaks?
> 
> If so, he went to a great home man.


Thanks


Not yet I can't afford it right now. I have seen pictures of him and he is pretty amazing. Hoping to be able to go over to see it in person this weekend.



pouchedrat said:


> This morning I looked in on the firebelly toads and one was clenching the other...... yeah.  lol.  They're having too much fun in there I guess.  Doubt I'll see any spawning, but it's interesting to see mating behavior


I'm guessing they need at least a month of cooling to produce any eggs.



I want to get more pictures of my Southern toad but he's always either digged in or hops to the back whenever I'm near the tank.


----------



## Green Mantis (Jun 21, 2010)

:worship: Oh Boy, I can't wait till they get blue and yellow Firebelly toads!!!! I have 2 Blue Pacmans. But the Firebelly's are Sooooooo Much more active and fun to watch!  Hope they HURRY up!


----------



## spider (Jun 26, 2010)

I plan on taking a trip to a secret spot of mine here in MS. and obtaining some Gulf Coast toads for photographs and a small one for the terrarium 

More photos coming soon!


----------



## popkin (Jun 26, 2010)

When I opened this thread, I just kept "awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!"-ing, I couldn't stop   Nothing cuter than either a western or american toad, except MAYBE a nasuta frog (which I must someday keep and breed, as they remind me of owls which are rather significant to me).  My first reptilian pet was a wild western toad from the sierra-nevada foothills, who we fork-fed mealworms.


----------



## hassman789 (Jun 26, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> This morning I looked in on the firebelly toads and one was clenching the other...... yeah.  lol.  They're having too much fun in there I guess.  Doubt I'll see any spawning, but it's interesting to see mating behavior


Trust me! I know what you mean! mine are ALWAYS doing it! and they are noisy. somtimes they will wake me up in the middle of the night. But yeah, mine havn't been having any babies so I geuss their really bad at it or somthin! lol


----------



## spider (Jun 27, 2010)

^If I had a nickle every time that's happened.........


----------



## spider (Jun 29, 2010)

Bufo marinus


About 6 inches long and every bit of heavy bodied.


----------



## spider (Jul 5, 2010)

I just recently caught wind of the name change on the Marine toad (Bufo marinus) to its new classification as Rhinella marina. 


Any thoughts on this?
It, ofcourse, hasn't been commercially accepted by some Herpetoligists. (or so I've read)


----------



## hermitman64 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great pictures, everybody! I love toads. 

I have a Bufo woodhousii that I've had for about 5 years now.

I didn't realize Bufo marinus had been reclassified. I wonder why?


----------



## moose35 (Jul 8, 2010)

fire belly toad






breeding(you can see 3 or so eggs in the pic)






their boring home


----------



## B8709 (Jul 8, 2010)

That's not a boring home. That's really nice.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Jul 8, 2010)

maitre said:


> I would love some bufo alvarius if they didn't cost $150-200/specimen in canada... and that's if you can source one. The last time I personally saw one available in Canada was 2 years ago....


$150-200?
whoa i need to catch some and get up north.


----------



## moose35 (Jul 10, 2010)

B8709 said:


> That's not a boring home. That's really nice.



thank you   


         moose


----------



## the toe cutter (Jul 10, 2010)

I personally like the cane toads, though they eat more than any other animal I own! They are beasts


----------



## pede2 (Jul 23, 2010)

love the southern toad.


----------



## hassman789 (Jul 23, 2010)

moose35 said:


> fire belly toad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This inspires me!!!! but I don't think I'll be able to that good! but I definatly want to improve my boring fire belly toads home. I've got 4 and they were from some one who didn't want them anymore. I havn't payed any attention to them (don't worry I feed them and maintain cleanlyness) but I think I wanna re-design their enclosure into somthing really livley and GREEN! What is all that "carpet" stuff?  And are you using like a potting soil for that substrate?


----------



## wayne the pain (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's a couple of my cane toads, really would like to get some Roccoco toads though.


----------

